# Somebody in Köln Hire Me!



## BiotechAbroad (Jan 11, 2012)

American graduate with degree in Biology looking for a job or career in Köln. Will send CV/Resume.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No one is going to hire you sight unseen. You need to develop a job hunting campaign and strategy. (I was HR manager for a small manufacturing plant in Germany for a while and we got lots of unsolicited resumes from US military who wanted to stay in Germany when their tour of duty was up.)

You need to demonstrate whatever "advantages" you have over a recent German graduate in Biology. You need to ask for a specific job, not "any job" - check a job site like Monster.de or the FAZ (Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung) to see what sorts of jobs are being posted. Ideally you want to apply for a specific job that is available. Don't make the HR manager have to figure out what job you "might" be qualified for (because s/he won't bother).

And make yourself available for interviews. That means being available to fly to Germany for a last minute "vacation" if need be. You also need to address up front the issue of relocation. Since you're looking in a specific area, I assume you're planning on moving there on your own dime. You need to state that (if it's the case) tactfully because no German employer is going to spring for a trans-Atlantic relocation unless they have very good reason to do so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

